# Ryonet's New Silver Press



## therealdookie (Dec 20, 2008)

What’s up guys?

After a couple of months of deliberation and reading threads on this forum, I finally made the leap into the screen-printing business! I decided to go with Ryonet’s Semi-Pro Kit at the time and was delighted to know that they were doing a major upgrade to the press. I have been reading about their old press and it wasn’t the most popular choice because of its lack of micro registration but I knew this kit was the best option for my budget (a little over $1,000). 

All my concerns about the press quickly disappeared when I began to speak with an employee about the new Silver Press that would now be included in the kit. He mentioned the switch from steel to aluminum and gas shocks instead of the magnets that were used in the old kit. He told me about how the new press now holds registration much better than the old press. I was sold.

My kit came in about a week ago and I have just recently been able to do a couple of prints. 
I am glad to say that everything they promised about the press is true! This press is *SOLID*! There is no comparison to the old one! The bearings used in the new press allow it to spin very smoothly and the gas shocks will keep your frames up with no problem. With the new clamp and registration gate design, I have no doubt that this press will hold registration during any amount of print jobs. 

The kit came with everything I needed to start and I must say the most important part of it was the customer service I’ve received from the company. They have been more than helpful and that’s exactly what I need since I’m just starting out. 

Give this kit serious consideration if you’re looking for a great entry-level kit into the screen-printing business! 

-Jeffrey


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

haha i posted about the new silver press. yeah it looks good


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I just posted about it too. lol
Let us know if you can do fine detail multi color jobs with this press, im thinking of buying this one as well. Im also wondering if i buy the 4 color 1 station press, that if can upgrade later on to a 2 station when things start to get a little busy.. Im going to email them thank's for sharing.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

i dont think u will be able to upgrade like that


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I was just looking at there videos on you tube, and yep your right, it look's like you can't. I might just go ahead and buy the 4 color 2 station, might as well.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah but i like this press dont know why haha i might get one to test it out


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Those presses do look beautiful and look very well built. All i can say is i can't stop looking at it, i think im falling in love. Uh Oh my wife is going to kill me....lol


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

haha that what i said when the first came out i was like" man i wonder how long will i have to sleep in the guest room for"
this is the post i did http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-equipment/t73763.html


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

It still doesnt have micro-reg. It's prettier, but it's pretty much the same as the other presses they manufacture/sell.
I'm sure they'll sell plenty of them.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

midwaste said:


> It still doesnt have micro-reg. It's prettier, but it's pretty much the same as the other presses they manufacture/sell.
> I'm sure they'll sell plenty of them.


yes ur right it still doent have them but i dont really need them i could go with or wth out them i have 1 with and i have another 1 without and both are fine for me


----------



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

I am also looking into this press looks great.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> yes ur right it still doent have them but i dont really need them i could go with or wth out them i have 1 with and i have another 1 without and both are fine for me


Apologies for my ignorance, but what is a micro registration? What's the advantage with and without it? Can you still line-up the different screens (CMYK screens) if you're using the silver press (without micro registration)? We currently sub-out our screen printing jobs but seriously considering doing them in house.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Apologies for my ignorance, but what is a micro registration? What's the advantage with and without it? Can you still line-up the different screens (CMYK screens) if you're using the silver press (without micro registration)? We currently sub-out our screen printing jobs but seriously considering doing them in house.


From what i been hearing on the forum is that the micro registration is critical and precise for fine detail jobs.. That with out it... you won't be very precise in lineing up your 4,6,8 colors jobs.... I could be wrong, but that's what i've been told, im a newbie at screen printing myself as well.


----------



## therealdookie (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Sorry for the lag with the response, I wrote the review and had to leave so I didn't get a chance to watch the thread. 



ambitious said:


> I just posted about it too. lol
> Let us know if you can do fine detail multi color jobs with this press, im thinking of buying this one as well. Im also wondering if i buy the 4 color 1 station press, that if can upgrade later on to a 2 station when things start to get a little busy.. Im going to email them thank's for sharing.


I'll be sure to do that as soon as I do some multi color jobs! I'll most likely be doing it within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

well i hope it works out, there older model was junk, this looks like it might register better, let us know when you do your first 2 color or more job


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

TshirtGuru said:


> It says sales pitch all over it, but who am I to judge? Especially describing it over the old press, how do you know all the things about the old press? This press came out after the fuss and crap about the old one.


i like that after months of deciding, he or she only had a couple of posts. i dont know about you, but if im spending about 1000 on something i do some research, and ask questions. i think im going to drop my ebay account and just start selling stuff here. seems to work great


----------



## therealdookie (Dec 20, 2008)

amp267 said:


> i like that after months of deciding, he or she only had a couple of posts. i dont know about you, but if im spending about 1000 on something i do some research, and ask questions. i think im going to drop my ebay account and just start selling stuff here. seems to work great


Wow, ya'll are quick with the hate . But I guess thats expected when it comes to any online forum. As far as posting questions go, it doesn't take much to get answers with the "search" feature. Useful piece of technology that little bar  I actually would advice getting rid of your ebay account, it didn't do much for me and my shoes either. Would you happen to be interested in some Jordans by the way? I need some money for ink.  Do me a favor and ask TshirtGuru also, your posts seem soooooo similar that you _must_ be friends. Thats how the forum mentality works right?  

I'm just a fan of a great product. Go outside every now and then, the sun don't bite. 

-Jeffrey


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

therealdookie said:


> Wow, ya'll are quick with the hate . But I guess thats expected when it comes to any online forum. As far as posting questions go, it doesn't take much to get answers with the "search" feature. Useful piece of technology that little bar  I actually would advice getting rid of your ebay account, it didn't do much for me and my shoes either. Would you happen to be interested in some Jordans by the way? I need some money for ink.  Do me a favor and ask TshirtGuru also, your posts seem soooooo similar that you _must_ be friends. Thats how the forum mentality works right?
> 
> I'm just a fan of a great product. Go outside every now and then, the sun don't bite.
> 
> -Jeffrey


we are friends, he my aunts cousins nephews brother in laws sisters little brother. i dont hate on anybody, i think everybody should try and get there money, i hate people that try to be sneaky about it. if you say your not associated with them, well i have no other choice to believe you. and i will respect your honesty untill proven otherwise. i cant believe ebay didnt work out for you, because for me it pays for 2 car payments a month, and thats just part time. i let the wife handle that business. your right about getting out into the sun, i think we have some of the best sunshine in the world, socal, 80 degrees today, i think ill take you up on it, but i sunburn quickly

anyway sorry if you are being honest, i just hate self promoters that come in here the wrong way. there is a place for vendors on this site, thats where it needs to stay.

one last thing, this forum is the nicest one ive been on, in other forums you get chewed the f****out. this is a cakewalk. maybe the other one is rubbing off on me. those guys are vicious.

have fun, and i expect to see alot of questions/threads from you when you get going. i know thats how i started.


----------



## swonkee (Jan 31, 2009)

I have the old press and it is ok. It definitely loses registration (even when tightening to the point on almost blowing your brains) and the magnets suck. Sometimes the magnets will just let loose if you put the current screen back in place. I might get the new one if it is really good. Thanks for the review.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

amp267 said:


> we are friends, he my aunts cousins nephews brother in laws sisters little brother. i dont hate on anybody, i think everybody should try and get there money, i hate people that try to be sneaky about it. if you say your not associated with them, well i have no other choice to believe you. and i will respect your honesty untill proven otherwise. i cant believe ebay didnt work out for you, because for me it pays for 2 car payments a month, and thats just part time. i let the wife handle that business. your right about getting out into the sun, i think we have some of the best sunshine in the world, socal, 80 degrees today, i think ill take you up on it, but i sunburn quickly
> 
> anyway sorry if you are being honest, i just hate self promoters that come in here the wrong way. there is a place for vendors on this site, thats where it needs to stay.
> 
> ...



Haha, awesome. I can't stand the supposed "reviews" that just happen to be posted on here by members with a few posts and sound like sales literature. It just happens to always be the same company..hmm.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

come to think of it, it is always is the same company. good point midwaste.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

swonkee said:


> I have the old press and it is ok. It definitely loses registration (even when tightening to the point on almost blowing your brains) and the magnets suck. Sometimes the magnets will just let loose if you put the current screen back in place. I might get the new one if it is really good. Thanks for the review.


wow am i the only one who was happy with the old press? it held registration for me never had a problem nor with the magnets maybe i was lucky? haha


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

And seriously, who in their right mind would buy something described as
"semi-pro". That's like Radio Shack Junior King model.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Honestly speaking, i don't think this person that started this thread is a sales rep, check out his other posts before bashing someone on this forum. This a place to learn from each other and share each others knowledge about DO'S and DON'TS of equipment and experience..If you bought the equipment before and had a bad experience, feel free to posted up, but don't be bashing someone that's excited and happy for what they got.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* please let's leave out the posts accusing other members of being sales reps for a company. More than one person here has posted about this new press from ryonet, several of them being long time members of the forums.

If you have a problem with a post, please click on the report bad post link next to the post so that the admins/moderators can review it so the thread doesn't get taken off track.​


----------



## therealdookie (Dec 20, 2008)

amp267 said:


> we are friends, he my aunts cousins nephews brother in laws sisters little brother. i dont hate on anybody, i think everybody should try and get there money, i hate people that try to be sneaky about it. if you say your not associated with them, well i have no other choice to believe you. and i will respect your honesty untill proven otherwise. i cant believe ebay didnt work out for you, because for me it pays for 2 car payments a month, and thats just part time. i let the wife handle that business. your right about getting out into the sun, i think we have some of the best sunshine in the world, socal, 80 degrees today, i think ill take you up on it, but i sunburn quickly
> 
> anyway sorry if you are being honest, i just hate self promoters that come in here the wrong way. there is a place for vendors on this site, thats where it needs to stay.
> 
> ...


Hey Amp,
Thanks for being the bigger person on this one, I'll be the first to admit that I was being childish. I didn't mean to come off as a jerk and it was never my intention to offend anyone when I started the thread. I do understand your concern about self-promoting and I assure you thats not the case here. I simply wanted to give a good review of a product I felt was exceptional. I apologize to anyone that was offended. 

You're right about this forum being super nice and I plan on staying on here for a LONG time and I don't want to start it in this fashion!  haha 

P.S. congrats on your ebay success, I am honestly struggling to sell stuff on there with all the flakes! 

-Jeffrey


----------



## Endless Ink (Aug 19, 2009)

ambitious said:


> Those presses do look beautiful and look very well built. All i can say is i can't stop looking at it, i think im falling in love. Uh Oh my wife is going to kill me....lol


I could see if you was talking about an Antec Legend or a RJennings. Not trying to boo boo on your parade but there are MUCH nicer presses out there to lust over , just saying.

My RJennings press keeps me paid and my prints perfect from print 1 to print impression 1000+.


----------



## streetcorner (May 20, 2009)

For anyone still interested in the Silver Press you can buy micro registration attachments for it now.


----------



## gt04pony_13 (Apr 1, 2010)

isnt this press impressive because you can upgrade......2 color to 4 1 station to 2? thats nice right? im really thinking of getting this because of that reason(the upgrade)


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

A rep at Ryonet has told me that I cannot upgrade from a 4-color to a 6-color without trading the old unit in. It would be really great if I could just buy the 2 additional arms and the revolving piece that they attach to. 

To ship the unit back for a trade-in is not financial sound and I really don't need two presses.


----------



## nativesonjls (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure but I think its the micro or side clamp features for the upgrade, maybe the 2 to 4 since the space is there on the turntable but I was told the same thing four to six you had to trade in, every one has suggested I get a six color 2 station out of the box four the 4 color work for the white under base but I got to stay in budget, I'll under base darks with the original colors I'm printing with and avoid true cymk till I can afford a six color press I need more experience anyway


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anyone tried the micro-registrations? I'm thinking about buying, but I'd like to know if they work or if they're worth buying. Thanks.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> yes ur right it still doent have them but i dont really need them i could go with or wth out them i have 1 with and i have another 1 without and both are fine for me


Puking you look good in that black shirt,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## soulblade (Jul 3, 2010)

just bought it, the gas shocks is very very tight. its super hard for me to push it down, but up is ok. anyway that i can do ? put some oil on it ?


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

Keep in mind that they will be a bit difficult to pull down unless you have the weight and leverage of a screen clamped in. If you have a screen in it already you might call Ryonet. I doubt if putting oil on it will help since it is a sealed system.


----------



## soulblade (Jul 3, 2010)

when i look at some videos, looks like its not hard to push it down. all four of them are tight. yeah, i might need to call them. hope that i wont have to return it back since im from malaysia.


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, once you place a screen in the clamp it is easy to pull down. There does not appear to be any adjustments. I'm guessing because of your location they could probably just send you a new "shock(s)".


----------



## soulblade (Jul 3, 2010)

emailed them just now. if i put a screen to it, its hard that i could bend the alluminium screen lol


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

Unless they assembled it wrong, it sounds like a bad shock. Is the shock parallel with the arm? They use some spacers to make sure its aligned, otherwise it would bind.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I doubt it's assembled wrong, the shocks come attached to the arms, you just have to bolt the support to the carosel, probably just a bad shock, it happens.
Mine works perfect, they are stiff without a screen attached but lower with light pressure with a 16x24 screen.
I'm sure they will send you a replacement on their dime, they are good people


----------



## rogueSquirrel (Dec 8, 2010)

soulblade said:


> emailed them just now. if i put a screen to it, its hard that i could bend the alluminium screen lol


Did you actually try it with the screen, or are you assuming it's stiff enough to bend the screen? Just wondering because when I got the Silver Press my biz partner and I were concerned about the shocks being too stiff, but now that we have screens in there it's no problem.


----------



## soulblade (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks. i will try it. if not, i will have to show it on a video or something, since im not good at explaining things.


----------



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

I own a Silver 6/2 press with the micro registration upgrades. I've used it steady for about 2 years solid, with no issues. I'm able to achieve perfect registration in little time. It holds registration very well. I would definitely recommend this press.


----------



## filmoslim (Dec 24, 2010)

Im 99.9% sold on the silver press, just not sure if starting off, I should get the 4x2 kit or the 6x2 kit? how big of a difference is it if I don't have a conveyor drier. Is there really a difference in printing speed between the two if im going to be curing shirts with the flash unit?


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't think having a 6-color will be any faster than a 4-color if you're curing with a flash. I would recommend the 6-color though. First off you will be able to handle more complex jobs. Even what appears to be a 4-color job may require an under base or highlight color, making it a five color. The other advantage is being able to leave jobs set up, for example if you are doing a 3 or 4 color front and a 1 color back, you can leave the front set up in case you mess up a back. There are a lot of other scenarios that justify the added expense of a 6-color.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

filmoslim said:


> Im 99.9% sold on the silver press, just not sure if starting off, I should get the 4x2 kit or the 6x2 kit? how big of a difference is it if I don't have a conveyor drier. Is there really a difference in printing speed between the two if im going to be curing shirts with the flash unit?


It all depends on how much room you have to work with. I was going to get the 2/6 but after going downstairs with a tape measure I discovered I wouldn't have the required space to turn the platens around (8 feet), so I went with a 1/4 silver press.


----------



## TshirtLover929 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the table top presses, they do not take up a lot of space. 
Also with the 4 color 1 station sliver press you can always upgrade it later to a 2 station.
That is if you decide you want/need a 4 color 2 station.


----------



## filmoslim (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool!! Ill be picking up my press on the 19th at Ryonet's open house at there new LA office. I think there having a one day 15% discount on purchases made during the open house. hoping to get a 6 color press for the 4 color price...


----------



## Pegasus30 (Nov 18, 2010)

First off total Newbie to screen printing here. After endless hours of reading, I finally bit the bullet and picked up a Silver Press 6 color/2 station. My first jobs came out great in my opinion and I couldn't be happier. Brandon from Ryonet was there to guide me with any questions that I had plus informed me of some issues I had not thought about.

I want to thank this forum for being so informative. Through your advice I was able to purchase equipment that I am happy with while staying within a reasonable budget. While I could not afford the best the knowledge you supplied got us going.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm considering using their upgrade program to get a 6/2 for my 4/1, I have not used any other press yet, but I like mine so far, very solid. Registration can be a pain sometimes but I think is mostly user related and not the equipment.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

wwpro said:


> I'm considering using their upgrade program to get a 6/2 for my 4/1, I have not used any other press yet, but I like mine so far, very solid. Registration can be a pain sometimes but I think is mostly user related and not the equipment.



they have micro-registration kits available for the silver..
I still have the 4/1 magnet press and am considering an upgrade to the 6/2 silver with micro added to it.


----------



## Sean70 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm interested in buying one of the silver press
units. Does anyone have a used model? Thanks.


----------



## drock (Mar 16, 2011)

i have the 4x1 press and i like it, the only thing i can say is if you have to do a quick flash between colours the pallet gets a little warm


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

drock said:


> i have the 4x1 press and i like it, the only thing i can say is if you have to do a quick flash between colours the pallet gets a little warm



wouldn't this be true for any press??


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

Greatzky said:


> wouldn't this be true for any press??


yeah any press with only 1 station... if there were 2 stations they would get farr less warm... im wishing i would have got a 4/1 instead... but i saved $300+ important start up dollars and im making money so i guess i didnt fo doo bad


----------



## gr8t100 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have heard people using ironing boards as a means of flashing their shirts. Tedious, but it prevents warming the pallet boards or even worse having them warp over time.

Regarding Ryonet's silver press, I went a bit beyond and ordered the semi-pro complete screen printing kit that included (by default) a 4x1 silver press but opted to pay a bit more in order to get a 4x2 instead. 

If I have one gripe though, it's the fact that the 4 color screen printer machinery was not packaged as cleanly as I would like. Thankfully my unit was not damaged or defective because of this but one of the heads was not fastened tightly enough w/ the packaging tape they use and upon opening the box it was resting in a already semi-opened position. Plus the plastic bolts used to hold the lowered head on the screen printer were not installed correctly (lowered head was able to freely move from side-to-side) or they were broken entirely.

I figured since the unit was not damaged and the bolts are literally $0.30 a piece at Home Depot. I can overlook it, but it came as a surprise for something worth over $1,000 that it was handled that way.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

nah those bolts in my registration gate were not tight either... just screw them in evenely untill the touch the arm... as far as the head coming loose during shipping... well thats a different story... but having worked at ups once in college i know what goes on in the sort facilities


----------



## gr8t100 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ya, I figure that was an issue with how the boxes are handled and transported. 

For the bolts being loose it was no biggie, it's just amusing that the Rynoet video claims they don't need re-adjusting and should come ready to go out of the box. Though if i am wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah they do say that in thier video... they also say that you dont have to adjust hat flat headed bolt that comes up between them and i had to move it too... i think that was like one of the things that ryan had planned on having done when the video was made but by the time the press actually went into production they realized it would be too much of a PITA to put it all together and do that, then tear it back apart. instead they just let it up to the customer... thats ONLY my opinion for that, but i think it is probably pretty close


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

i use a spare platen as my "curing station". it is next to my press at around the same height as the platen on my press.. I would never cure a shirt on the platen attached to my press.. Too important to damage/warp/etc


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I found this combo for sale on craigslist for $1200 and the guy has never used it.
Its the 4c 2s combo kit with a 25x36 exposure unit upgrade and 50 tees.
I just cant decide if I want to buy it and get into screen printing.


----------



## Sean70 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for sending that information.


----------



## Sean70 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dear Sir,
What is the LOWEST CASH price that you would accept for the entire set. Also, would you be 
willing to sell the press or flash dryer seperately? thank you for your time.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

gr8t100 said:


> I have heard people using ironing boards as a means of flashing their shirts. Tedious, but it prevents warming the pallet boards or even worse having them warp over time.
> 
> .


how do you flash your shirts with an ironing board?
if you take the shirt off the pallet your registration is gone.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

I bought another 4/1 silver press with micros, so I'll be selling my 8 months old press soon, I don't know where are you located but let me know if you're interested. I'd rather not ship it because that kills the deal most of the time.


----------



## pfrazer (Apr 29, 2010)

wwpro said:


> I bought another 4/1 silver press with micros, so I'll be selling my 8 months old press soon, I don't know where are you located but let me know if you're interested. I'd rather not ship it because that kills the deal most of the time.


When you buy the 4/1 press and want to upgrade with micros, wouldn't you technically only need 3 micros? 

You'd line up your first color with the standard arm. THEN you would use micro's for the other colors to line them up to the first color? Right? Does that make sense?


----------



## Pegasus30 (Nov 18, 2010)

pfrazer said:


> When you buy the 4/1 press and want to upgrade with micros, wouldn't you technically only need 3 micros?
> 
> You'd line up your first color with the standard arm. THEN you would use micro's for the other colors to line them up to the first color? Right? Does that make sense?


Except the micros push the screens forward a couple of inches. So that won't work.


----------



## pfrazer (Apr 29, 2010)

Pegasus30 said:


> Except the micros push the screens forward a couple of inches. So that won't work.


Ahh i see, thank you for adding that. Glad i spoke up.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

just picked up a 4/2 silver press off craigslist, couldnt pass up the deal... the press looks to be well built, cant wait to test the registration out... anyone have any feed back on this unit and or direct me to the correct thread? thanks


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

superD70 said:


> how do you flash your shirts with an ironing board?
> if you take the shirt off the pallet your registration is gone.


I've used an ironing board to cure shirts with a flash, but not flash.


----------



## terryrawn (May 29, 2012)

HA HA. I just wrote a question blog asking everyone if this was a good choice to buy, I too am just starting out and it also works for my budget. I really can not afford a bad investment if you know what i mean! I have phoned a lot of dealers about different presses and i keep coming back to this silver press, I loved it from the first time i seen it, I think by the way you guys are talking about it i think i may place the order for it now.....Thank you!


----------



## sgcustoms (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't recommend this product, I have had mine for over a year now and had nothing but bad luck. I wrote the re-seller about it and received this information: 
''One problem that those presses have is that the clamp mechanism is threaded with steel bolts through and aluminum housing. The reason that this is an issue is because the steel is stronger than the aluminum and when the screen is tightened the aluminum can stretch over time and make it nearly impossible to maintain registration. Another issue is that the press works on a two point clamp system rather than a single point bar system which means that if they are not perfectly tightened one is weaker than the other and prone to movement.''

I learned now that it pays to spend the money on a good press or you'll end up with more problems than results. Registration is terrible.


----------

